# Tivo Service update tonight???



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I'm trying to connect to TiVo service to send in some logs for troubleshooting and also email Margret, but when I try to it says:


"Temporarily Unavailable - This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2am."

Anyone have a clue what this update is? Could it be a long awaited fix for the issues a lot of us are experiencing? I'm about to give up on my Pro but I'd be willing to hang one more day if anyone has any concrete evidence. 

HarperVision


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OK I noticed it said pending restart in connection screen, so I did a hard reset and wouldn't you know, it loaded a "System Update" now instead of at 2am like it said! I guess I'll test again and see if this "update" did anything. Man I hope so!


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I just tried connecting to see if i got the same and it's stuck on downloading for the last 10 mins. I switched back to live tv as I got bored.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)




----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Margret mentioned yesterday that a fix for some issues was coming soon. She didn't elaborate on what the update would be fixing.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Well it didn't fix my issues, and the plot even thickens now because now I'm getting black screens on non SDV cablecard channels like CNN! Geez I give up!


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Well it didn't fix my issues, and the plot even thickens now because now I'm getting black screens on non SDV cablecard channels like CNN! Geez I give up!


When u restarted the roamio, did u restart the TA at the same time?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

TODAY'S update has fixes that include:
- fixed an issue where customers might see error V301 when trying to launch Xfinity On Demand
- fixed an issue where all six tuners would display video, but one was missing audio

The NEXT update (maybe in two weeks?) should include:
- a fix for the "green switch" problem
- support for older versions of CableCARDS from FiOS


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> TODAY'S update has fixes that include:
> - fixed an issue where customers might see error V301 when trying to launch Xfinity On Demand
> - fixed an issue where all six tuners would display video, but one was missing audio
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Margret. Any idea when the 5/6 tuner issue or whatever the heck you call mine is going to be rectified?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> Thanks for the info Margret. Any idea when the 5/6 tuner issue or whatever the heck you call mine is going to be rectified?


This update also has additional logging that should help us track down why some CableCARDS aren't supporting all six tuners.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Margret, you're awesome! Your incredible customer service probably just saved a return. I'm willing to hang in a little longer if I can get an extension on my 30 day period to not get locked into another service contract?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Any idea when the fall update for the Premiere might be out?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> TODAY'S update has fixes that include:
> - fixed an issue where customers might see error V301 when trying to launch Xfinity On Demand
> - fixed an issue where all six tuners would display video, but one was missing audio
> 
> ...


Is there any down side to the Verizon CableCARD fix?

Would TiVo engineers still suggest getting the latest version of the CableCARD, from Verizon, over the software fix?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When will the Roamio automatically reboot if there is a recording every night at 2AM?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> When will the Roamio automatically reboot if there is a recording every night at 2AM?


It knows your schedule and will accomodate its reboot.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Is there any down side to the Verizon CableCARD fix?
> 
> Would TiVo engineers still suggest getting the latest version of the CableCARD, from Verizon, over the software fix?


I had no idea they were going to try to fix it so swapped out an '006' card for an '017. I hope this fix does not break anything, but I have the 'newest' card anyway.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> This update also has additional logging that should help us track down why some CableCARDS aren't supporting all six tuners.


Does this mean you'd like us to turn on 6 tuners and do the 911 777 thing when it fails again? I've duplicated all my season passes on another TiVo due to the black screen problems so not a big deal if I see the V58 failure.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markp99 said:


> It knows your schedule and will accomodate its reboot.


What if there is always a recording? My Roamio Pro is very rarely not recording something.

I checked this morning and it showed a pending restart. So I did a manual reboot. Even though it was in the middle of recording four shows. But they were only news programs.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure if anyone keeps track of this, but here is the change in software version:

Old: 20.3.6.1-USA-6-848
New: 20.3.6.2-USA-6-848

I'm on a Roamio Plus....not sure if it's different for other models.

Also, thank you Margaret for letting us know about the update. Are those the only problems fixed? Or is there a longer detailed list? For example, the back to back recording glitch that from what I understand TiVo knows about.

-Kevin


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> TODAY'S update has fixes that include:
> - fixed an issue where customers might see error V301 when trying to launch Xfinity On Demand
> - fixed an issue where all six tuners would display video, but one was missing audio
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting the TCF peeps know what is going on and that you guys are tackling some of these early issues so aggressively.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What if there is always a recording? My Roamio Pro is very rarely not recording something.
> 
> I checked this morning and it showed a pending restart. So I did a manual reboot. Even though it was in the middle of recording four shows. But they were only news programs.


There's likely a recording gap late-late night, or at least some point in the day. Probably ignores any recording suggestions in that period.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

markp99 said:


> There's likely a recording gap late-late night, or at least some point in the day. Probably ignores any recording suggestions in that period.


I agree... it is highly unlikely that season pass recording is happening 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. TiVo will find a gap in the recording schedule and do a reboot.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I agree... it is highly unlikely that season pass recording is happening 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. TiVo will find a gap in the recording schedule and do a reboot.


There are a few gaps but I'm usually recording several things even late at night and early in the morning. Even with six tuners I'm showing around a dozen conflicts now during each two week period. Although part of that is the New Shows SP I added.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Mine rebooted around lunchtime today. It records much less during the day or atleast mine does.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> There are a few gaps but I'm usually recording several things even late at night and early in the morning. Even with six tuners I'm showing around a dozen conflicts now during each two week period. Although part of that is the New Shows SP I added.


I don't think your usage is what TiVo usually sees or designs for.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Deleted, nothing to see here.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

The only thing on in the early morning here are infomercials ...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the details Margret!

Glad that the Fios cablecard issue can be fixed with software.  Roamio gets better and better.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> What if there is always a recording? My Roamio Pro is very rarely not recording something.


I'm basing this on very old data, but I believe there's a 1-week failsafe. If there's no opening for an automatic reboot within a week it'll force it, presumably late at night.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I don't think your usage is what TiVo usually sees or designs for.


Probably not.
It's after 2AM here and I see five shows being recorded right now. There were six shows being recorded until 2AM when The Night Gallery recording ended.

And I see twelve more recordings scheduled between now and 9AM.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Probably not. It's after 2AM here and I see five shows being recorded right now. There were six shows being recorded until 2AM when The Night Gallery recording ended. And I see twelve more recordings scheduled between now and 9AM.


 How do you possibly have time to even watch all of that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> How do you possibly have time to even watch all of that?


I don't. I only watch a small percentage of what I record. I just like to have a lot of options when I sit down to watch something since I never know what I will be in the mood to watch.

I could be in the mood to watch a specific title in the morning, and plan to watch it when I get home in the evening. But by the time I get home, I will be in the mood to watch something completely different.

The more options I have, the more likely I will be able to find something to watch that I feel like watching at any specific time.

And what's great is that there are more TV watching options now than at any time before. Of course on the flip side I have less time to watch content than I have in the past.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I don't. I only watch a small percentage of what I record. I just like to have a lot of options when I sit down to watch something since I never know what I will be in the mood to watch.


:up::up:

With a DVR it is easy to let watching TV become a "job". The reality is entertainment shows are for entertainment and we have to get into the mind set that not watching some of them is not any type of issue at all. Missing a show is really irrelevant and having a DVR is as aaronwt said just so we always have something to watch when we want to be entertained by TV. Of course "news" shows are more time sensitive but I can only take so much "news" in a day and certainly don't worry if I miss some of it.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Hard to find time to reboot during a Breaking Bad marathon.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

SugarBowl said:


> Hard to find time to reboot during a Breaking Bad marathon.


Exactly. Mine rebooted during the short break AMC took in the marathon between 5 and 9 AM I believe.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

For anyone who wants to force the upgrade and wants to know whether they have enough time before their next show is scheduled to record, this may be helpful.

I saw yesterday that my Pro was showing "Update Pending" and decided to tell it to re-start while timing it with a stop watch.

From the time when the "Installing update. The will take a few minutes." screen was first displayed to the next screen was over 12 minutes.

The total time before I was back to live TV was over 15 minutes.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

Would the update cause all 6 tuners to be tuned to the same channel? This morning, that was the case on my Plus. I checked, and my version is 20.3.6.2, but not sure if it updated last night, or the night before? I had nothing set to record overnight either night.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

SDRoamio said:


> Would the update cause all 6 tuners to be tuned to the same channel?


I've had that happen before after some updates. They were all tuned to the first channel in my lineup.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I've had that happen before after some updates. They were all tuned to the first channel in my lineup.


OK, good to know - thanks!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

SDRoamio said:


> Would the update cause all 6 tuners to be tuned to the same channel? This morning, that was the case on my Plus. I checked, and my version is 20.3.6.2, but not sure if it updated last night, or the night before? I had nothing set to record overnight either night.


Any reboot to the Tivo causes all tuners to be on the same channel.

If you want a way to find out IF your Tivo rebooted....go to Settings & Messages -> Account and System Info -> DVR Diagnostics.

Scroll down till you get to the CableCard section and look for: Time since OOB Tune Start. This is in seconds and restarts when the Tivo reboots.

-Kevin


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Any reboot to the Tivo causes all tuners to be on the same channel.
> 
> If you want a way to find out IF your Tivo rebooted....go to Settings & Messages -> Account and System Info -> DVR Diagnostics.
> 
> ...


Excellent - thank you!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

My Roamio Pro installed the update early this morning, even though my roommate was still up and his Mini was streaming a show from the Roamio at the time. 

Is there a way to get feedback to TiVo on things like that besides calling customer support?


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> My Roamio Pro installed the update early this morning, even though my roommate was still up and his Mini was streaming a show from the Roamio at the time.
> 
> Is there a way to get feedback to TiVo on things like that besides calling customer support?


What 'feedback' do you want to give them?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

aristoBrat said:


> My Roamio Pro installed the update early this morning, even though my roommate was still up and his Mini was streaming a show from the Roamio at the time.
> 
> Is there a way to get feedback to TiVo on things like that besides calling customer support?


Here: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

Or Sign-up here: https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

TC25D said:


> What 'feedback' do you want to give them?


That I don't think the Roamio/Premiere should install a Service Update when someone using a connected Mini is in the middle of watching a show.

CoxInPHX, thanks!


----------

